# 印地安那大学伯明顿分校没能正常毕业保录取英国本科硕士留服认证不看本科学历QQ/VX：1151714174）IUB毕业证件包学位文凭证件成绩单毕业证原件翻制一比一学历证书比例学位证书Indiana University,Blooming



## Deleted member 8471 (30/6/22)

Q/微：1151714174，【如删除，请点击网页快照查看】志远教育专业办理国外各大学文凭，*老品牌更专业*网上存档可查*不成功不收费！实体公司，注册经营，质量保证。可视频看做好的成品、办理、仿制、成绩单文凭、改成绩、教育部学历学位认证、毕业证、成绩单、文凭、学历文凭、假文凭假毕业证假学历书制作、假制作、办理、仿制学位证书、毕业证文凭、、文凭毕业证、毕业证认证、留服认证、使馆认证、使馆证明、使馆留学回国人员证明、留学生认证、学历认证、文凭认证【实体公司，值得信赖】
专业面向“英国、加拿大、意大利，澳洲、新西兰、美国 ”等国的学历学位真实教育部认证、使馆认证。
Q/微：1151714174 
主营项目：
a.办理毕业证，改成绩单，Offer、在读证明、学生卡、信封、证明信等全套材料，从防伪到印刷，从水印到钢印烫金，高精仿度跟学校原版100%相同.
b.真实使馆认证（即留学人员回国证明），使馆存档可通过大使馆查询确认.
c.真实教育部国外学历学位认证，教育部存档，教育部留服网站100%可查.
d.留信网认证，国家专业人才认证中心颁发入库证书，留信网存档可查.
e.招聘中介代理：本公司诚聘各地代理人员以及留学生，如果你有业余时间，有兴趣就请联系我们，我们会给到您的回报！期待您的加盟：一朝办理，终身受益（本信息长期有效）互惠互利，为广大海内外学子及有需要的人士在事业上跨过这道门槛！
【我们真诚的提醒广大留学生朋友】
==============================================================================================================================================================================================
#假文凭 #毕业证成绩单 #学位证书 #学历证书 #留信认证办理
【我们真诚的提醒广大留学生朋友】：　　
一. 本行业市场混乱，不要只贪图便宜，无论是真实版还是1:1复制版，都会有相应的成本在里面，我们保证一分钱一分货！　　
二. 真实的使馆认证及教育部认证，公司完全按照正规的流程手续,可陪同客户一起前往北京教育部窗口递交材料！！！目前有一些同行所办理出来的认证只能在虚假网站查询1-3个月左右的时间，并不是教育部，也不可能存档。那样是对学生的不负责任，在办理的时候一定要慎重！　
三. 随时可以监视进度，我们会让您清楚看到，你所投入的每一分钱都能够确实得到回报，若您认为不值得，完全可以中止付款。
四：面对网上有些不良个人中介，真实教育部认证故意虚假报价，毕业证、成绩单却报价很高，挖坑骗留学学生做和原版差异很大的毕业证和成绩单，却不做认证，欺骗广大留学生，请多留心！办理时请电话联系，或者视频看下对方的办公环境，办理实力，选择实体公司，以防被骗！
==============================================================================================================================================================================================
如果您是以下情况，我们都能竭诚为您解决实际问题：
1、在校期间，因各种原因未能顺利毕业，拿不到学校；　
2、面对父母的压力，希望尽快拿到；　　　
3、不清楚流程以及材料该如何准备；　　　
4、回国时间很长，忘记办理；　　　
5、回国马上就要找工作，办给用人单位看；　　
6、企事业单位必须要求办理的；
7、挂科了，不想读了，学分成绩不够，修改成绩单？？　
8、找工作没有文凭证书怎么办？有本科却要求硕士又怎么办？
9、打算回国了，找工作的时候，需要提供教育部国外学历认证书？？？
◆为什么您的学位需要到使馆进行公证？
使馆教育处开具的《留学回国人员证明》是留学人员在国内证明留学身份、申.请工作、落户、享受海归创业优惠政策、申请国内各类基金等必备的材料。留学回国人员证明还可以享受海归购买免税车等多项 优惠政策。
◆为什么您的学位需要在国内进一步认证？
如果您计划在国内发展，那么办理国内教育部认证是必不可少的。一般进国企事业单位都会要求提供国外学历认证。办理教育部认证所需资料众多且烦琐，所有材料您都必须提供原件，我们凭借丰富的经验 ，帮您快速整合材料，让您少走弯路。
专业服务，请勿犹豫联系我！本公司是一家专业面向“美国、加拿大、澳洲、新西兰、英国、新加坡、法国、德国、荷兰”等国的学认证中心 ，长期专业为留学生解决毕业难的问题。本公司长期和真实以及各国使馆合作，拥有强大的背景后台，保持着 信誉优良的关系网络。使馆回国人员留学证明和真实认证完全按照正规程序、时间办理，客户可预约来公司面谈 ，有专业的教育咨询顾问实行一对一服务！也可随我司工作人员一同前往真实窗口递交材料，更有保障，更放心 。为您回国发展扫除一切后顾之忧！
Q/微：1151714174办理加拿大、美国、英国、澳洲、新西兰、欧洲各国毕业证、成绩单、教育部学.历学位认证办理流程及操作流程
美国大学毕业证、美国大学成绩单、美国大学文凭、美国大学学历认证、美国大学使馆认证、美国本科毕业证、美国本科成绩单、美国本科文凭、美国本科学历认证、美国硕士毕业证、美国硕士成绩单、美国硕士文凭、美国硕士学历认证、中国教育部留学服务中心认证、留服认证、使馆认证、使馆证明、使馆留学回国人员证明、留学生认证、学历认证、文凭认证、学位认证、留学生学历认证、留学生学位认证、英国大学学历认证、英国大学毕业证、英国大学文凭、英国大学成绩单、英国大学使馆认证、英国本科学历认证、英国本科毕业证、英国本科文凭、英国本科成绩单、英国硕士学历认证、英国硕士毕业证、英国硕士文凭、英国硕士成绩单、加拿大大学毕业证、加拿大大学文凭、加拿大大学成绩单、加拿大大学学历认证、加拿大本科毕业证、加拿大本科文凭、加拿大本科成绩单、加拿大大学使馆认证、加拿大本科学历认证、加拿大硕士毕业证、加拿大硕士文凭、加拿大硕士成绩单、加拿大硕士学历认证、澳洲大学学历认证、澳洲大学毕业证、澳洲大学成绩单、澳洲大学文凭、澳洲本科学历认证、澳洲本科毕业证、澳洲本科成绩单、澳洲本科文凭、澳洲硕士学历认证、澳洲硕士毕业证、澳洲硕士成绩单、澳洲硕士文凭、澳洲大学使馆认证、diploma、graduation、degree、grad、certificate、transcript、approve、embassy本公司专业制作、办理、仿制、成绩单文凭、改成绩、教育部学历学位认证、毕业证、成绩单、文凭、学历文凭、假文凭假毕业证假学历书制作、假制作、办理、仿制学位证书、毕业证文凭
、文凭毕业证、毕业证认证、留服认证、使馆认证、使馆证明、使馆留学回国人员证明、留学生认证、学历认证、文凭认证
学位认证、留学生学历认证、留学生学位认证、英国文凭学历、美国文凭学历、澳洲文凭学历、加拿大文凭学历、新西兰学历认证等扣扣:1151714174 Q/微：1151714174


----------

